#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Preciso de ajuda para configurar um router cisco.

## Luis Henrique Justin

Preciso de ajuda para configurar um router cisco estou disposto a pagar caso queiram, a configuração é simples preciso que entre meu link dedicado com vários ips, mas preciso que o Cisco Router 2621Xm distribua os ips para cada servidor mas sem DHCP e sim manual mas tem que ser liberado para o servidor apenas os ips que pertencem a ele por macadress.

----------

